#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Cadê?

## Fernando

Meninas, pra onde voces foram??

----------


## xstefanox

Acho que o Duca não entra durante os fins de semana...

PS: Macaco hidráulico

----------


## Duca

Tô morrendo de rir...você naum imagina o quanto....é tanta risada... :-P

----------


## Fernando

¬¬'

----------


## Bios

> Meninas, pra onde voces foram??


Oi Psy !!!

Realmente demos uma sumida  :Frown: 

Eu estou na vespera do casamento com o Demiurgo ...estamos na corrida para deixar tudo pronto .... so devo conseguir aparecer aqui depois do casorio ...

A Sukkubus esta trabalhando um monte  :Frown:  Também esta apertada com o tempo ....

As outras meninas sumiram tb :|

Alias ... KD as outras meninas??? 
Sei que não eram muitas .... mas tem a Helen ....a Ivy ..... entre outras  :Wink: 

Mulherada .... apareçam!!!! ehehehehe :P

Eu mesmo sumida, sempre que posso venho aqui dar uma olhadinha ehehehe

----------


## Fernando

Po que legal, vao casar quando? Tem convite nao é??? heheh
Abraços e felicidades pra voces!! Assim que tiver tudo tranquilo a gente toma rumo no undergirls!

----------


## demiurgo

Ola...

Nao sou uma das girls.. mas tbm to sumido... hehehe

Como a Bios mesmo falou... estamos numa correria danada... para agilizar tdo do casorio...

Tdos os amigos estao convidados... e caso queiram realmente beber uma breja e comer um churrasco... me mandem uma MP q combinamos tdo  :Smile: 

Esses ultimos meses estao um caos... mudamos d cidade, de emprego... d tdo... estamos nos assentando agora.... e as coisas estao mto bem  :Smile: 

Um grande abraco pplz!!!! :mrgreen:

Maxx

----------


## Sukkubus

Esse casório deixou todo mundo meio perdido, até eu entrei no desespero e dei uma sumidonaaaaa!

Mas... Eterno "Chefe"!!! Lembrou-se de nós! 

A coisa está corrida, mas assim que passar o casamento, voltamos a cuidar do Girls =)

----------


## Fernando

Nossssa, ressucitei a old-school UnderLinux com minha volta! heheh
Faaaala pessoal, nao sumam nao, estou devolta agora firme e forte!!

Max, te encherei o saco no mp pra ver os detalhezitos :P
Camilaaa, como voce me some tanto tempo, nao é possivel ehin, eu saio 5 minutos e voces correm todos! hahah

Abraçao galera, vamos denovo abalar coracoes por aqui!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bios

Nossa ... bateu saudades agora  :Smile: 

Ahh psy ... o casorio é no dia 07/10  :Smile:  Se puder ir até o Sul ... sinta-se convidado  :Wink:  Quem sabe rola um encontro under ahauhauah o Jim vai estar la tb  :Big Grin: 

E e a Sukkubus estamos vendo um jeito de voltar a participar mais !!! 
Podemos fazer um agito com o pessoal mais antigo que deu uma sumida ...  :Smile: 

Enquanto isso ... Mulherada do Under (Sei que deve ter alguma escondidinha por ai  :Stick Out Tongue: ) entrem em contato ... vamos agitar isso aqui novamente  :Wink:

----------


## Duca

Se tudo der certo estarei indo pra um casasmento no RS em novembro.

Se desse eu iria prestigiar o casório de vcs tb.

Ab, Duca

----------


## demiurgo

povos!! 

como a Bios falou, tdos os amigos estao tdos convidados!!!

Scorp!!! seu gay!!!! 1c3!!!!!! EPF!!!!! Spec!!!! deem sinal d vida!!!

Abracao

----------


## Sukkubus

Pô, nem me animo não de aparecer mulher aqui... acho que temos mesmo que nos conformar. Bios...

=)

E aí, Psy, você também sumiu! Alías, muita gente "daquela" época deu uma sumidona... =)

----------


## Fernando

Sim sim, mas estou devolta livre leve e solto heheh
Poooo nao desanima nao, agora que o negocio vai bombar :P

Abraços galeraaa.
ps: nao sumam nao, humpft.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Sim sim, mas estou devolta livre leve e solto heheh


Livre, leve e solto?

:P

É só esperar casamento da Bios e do Demiurgo acontecer, que ela e eu vamos pensar numa maneira de ressucitar o Girls, com a sua ajuda é claro...

 :Smile: 

Pô, falando nisso, não to conseguindo colocar avatar!!! :?

----------


## Fernando

Como nao! Abre sua pagina de usuario, (clica no seu nick aqui), no menuzinho da esquerda, clica em Forum Profile Information e uploada ou muda..

To aqui pra ajudar em tudo :P

----------


## Sukkubus

Então me ajuda a colocar esse avatar pq não estou conseguindo de jeito nenhum  :Embarrassment: (

"Ocorreu um erro!
O directório de upload dos anexos não é de escrita. O seu anexo ou avatar não pode ser gravado."

O que pode ser?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pode tentar novamente ???

----------


## SDM

:'( chuif! chuif! (sonoplastia de choro) ngm lembra de mim...só o psy que lembra de mim...toda noite na cama...iayheuygiuaheiuaheiyaeh

iaeuhaiehiuaheiah....mas blz...mesmo q nao tenham me convidado eu gostaria de ir....mas 1) nao sei ir pro sul, 2) o sul eh grande pra cara***, 3) to sem tempo, 4) to sem grana, 5) entao fud** né? xD

----------


## Bios

> :'( chuif! chuif! (sonoplastia de choro) ngm lembra de mim...só o psy que lembra de mim...toda noite na cama...iayheuygiuaheiuaheiyaeh
> 
> iaeuhaiehiuaheiah....mas blz...mesmo q nao tenham me convidado eu gostaria de ir....mas 1) nao sei ir pro sul, 2) o sul eh grande pra cara***, 3) to sem tempo, 4) to sem grana, 5) entao fud** né? xD


Ohh Dóo!!! tadinhuuu!!!
Até parece que ninguem lembra de vc né :P

É claro que vc esta convidado ..... alias ... todos os amigos do Under estão convidados  :Wink: 

Se junta com quem esta em sampa e vem em carreata eheheheheh
O Sul não é tão grande assim .... é mto mais facil de se achar la do que em SP !!! hhehh

Mas não se preocupe .... o Demiurgo esta pensando em organizar um Under Encontro (Com direito a churrasco) aqui em Campinas para o pessoal que esta mais perto e não pode ir pro Sul !!

Ai fica mais facil, não fica??  :Smile: 

Obs: Estou gostando de ver o pessoal de antes aparecendo aqui no Under novamente  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## SDM

> Mas não se preocupe .... o Demiurgo esta pensando em organizar um Under Encontro (Com direito a churrasco) aqui em Campinas para o pessoal que esta mais perto e não pode ir pro Sul !!
> 
> Ai fica mais facil, não fica??


Com certeza, campinas eh meio perto daqui  :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

fala SDM!!!

c tah em Cubatao ne?

pow... d qq maneira, Campinas eh bem mais perto q Jlle... heehhe

vamos fazer um churrasco lah em casa... preciso estrear a churrasqueira se nao eu desisto e viro vegetariano!!!! hauHAUauhuA

deixa soh passar o casorio e vamos agitar algo lah em casa...

abracos!!!!

----------


## Fernando

Nosso pwai resolve!! heheh

----------


## Sukkubus

Ôoooo glória, agora sim!

Valeu, Scorpion!

----------

